# Help:CAD Digital Transfer to Cotton Sweater



## relaxntakeitez (Jul 11, 2018)

Ok so I have had some success with applying full color CAD Digital transfers from Stahl's for some area soccer clubs crest/badge to Cotton/Poly and Poly-Cotton blend T-shirts/Jerseys in the past.

I had some people ask me to apply the same crest (approx 2.5x3 in) to the left chest area of a cardigan style sweater for a few of the Mom's so I figured id give it a shot.

1st run and I had some issues with them adhering to the sweater. They are not overly "clunky" sweaters and are a cotton/poly blend.

I don't know if it was the actual garment presenting an issue due to its positioning on the press (had to alter it due to the buttons, so the sleeves were kinda in the way possibly effecting the pressure applying to the actual transfer?)


Stahls recommended 300 for 15-20 seconds....but that was a no go. Id try to pull off the transfer and could visibly see it wasn't even on the fabric in most spots. I eventually turned up the heat to 350 and adjusted the pressure higher and it seemed to eventually get transferred onto the sweater after about 3-4 presses of 20 seconds each, and then id hit it 1 more time with the teflon sheet covering.


Anyone have any success with doing a similar project or tips to try? Thanks in advance!


----------

